# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчеты CyberHelper - база чистых

## Зайцев Олег

Данная тема предназначена для публикации статистических отчетов кибера по базе чистых объектов. Детализированную информацию по присылаемым архивам можно посмотреть в теме *Для всех желающих нам помочь* 
Отчеты публикуются раз в неделю, в понедельник.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *58*, суммарный объем архивов: *595* мб Извлечено файлов: *2013*, суммарный объем: *1281* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *541* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *26*, в частности:
c:\windows\system32\admdll.dll - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20c:\program files\syncrosoft\pos\h2o\emu.dll - Packed.Win32.Katusha.bc:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe - Packed.Win32.Klone.bjc:\windows\help\zpx2.exe - Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.bjdc:\progra~1\fieryads\commlayer.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.aec:\windows\system32\winsec.exe - Backdoor.Win32.VB.hdnc:\progra~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll - Trojan.Win32.Agent.augjc:\windows\system32\svchosst.exe - Trojan.Win32.Agent2.dhgc:\windows\system32\r_server.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.22c:\windows\system32\bhoimpl.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.AdWin.dc:\windows\system32\winsudps.exe - Trojan.Win32.Buzus.aqdic:\windows\system32\cmvideo.dll - Trojan.Win32.BHO.nhoc:\windows\system32\drivers\senekaxwheirnv.sys - Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.phmc:\windows\system32\ht8x4.exe - Trojan.Win32.Autoit.xhc:\windows\system32\crypts.dll - Trojan.Win32.Inject.qlee:\program files\mirc32\mirc32.exe - not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.59c:\program files\auth\akson.exe - Backdoor.Win32.Agent.vanc:\windows\temp\init.exe - Backdoor.Win32.Small.hrsc:\documents and settings\all users\application data\klhlib.dll - Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aife:\program files\serv-u\servutray.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.Serv-U.6200c:\windows\system32\winhelp32.exe - Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.iqbc:\program files\bpftp server\bpftpserver.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.BulletProof.231 Ожидают классификации: *1446*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *74*, суммарный объем архивов: *692* мб Извлечено файлов: *2659*, суммарный объем: *1522* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *1186* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *21*, в частности:
e:\program files\serv-u\servutray.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.Serv-U.6200e:\program files\mirc32\mirc32.exe - not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.59c:\program files\opera\setupapi.dll - Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ggic:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\caponn.  exe - Virus.Win32.Sality.aac:\program files\mozilla firefox\setupapi.dll - Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ggic:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1113\iuhi32.exe - Trojan.Win32.Buzus.byyc:\windows\service.exe - Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.figc:\winxp\system32\drivers\sysdrv32.sys - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.eztc:\windows\ieocx.dll - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.dxac:\winxp\system\msrsys32.exe - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.bzoc:\program files\internet explorer\setupapi.dll - Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ggic:\program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe - Virus.Win32.Sality.aac:\windows\services.exe - Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.jtc:\windows\system32\drivers\removeany.sys - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.boytc:\program files\bpftp server\bpftpserver.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.BulletProof.231c:\windows\system32\nerocheck.exe - Virus.Win32.Sality.aa Ожидают классификации: *1452*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *60*, суммарный объем архивов: *749* мб Извлечено файлов: *2751*, суммарный объем: *1679* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *1038* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *15*, в частности:
c:\ccproxy\ccproxy.exe - not-a-virus:Server-Proxy.Win32.CCProxy.kc:\progra~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll - Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.exbqf:\autorun.inf - P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.coac:\windows\system32\r_server.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.22c:\program files\3proxy-0.6-devel-080826163127\bin\3proxy.exe - not-a-virus:Server-Proxy.Win32.3proxy.alc:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll - Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bnh:\windows\system32\inetcpl.dll - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jldh:\program files\rhinosoft.com\serv-u\servudaemon.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.Serv-U.6200c:\program files\hard drive inspector\hdinspector.exe - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HardDriveInspector.cc:\program files\office password recovery мастер\agent.exe - HackTool.Win32.HackPass.bc:\program files\ultravnc\winvnc.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.abc:\winnt\system32\iea.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.BHO.cmc:\program files\rohos\agent.exe - SuspiciousPacker.Multi.Generice:\3proxy\bin\3proxy.exe - not-a-virus:Server-Proxy.Win32.3proxy.bqc:\documents and settings\all users\application data\phnlib.dll - Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aiq Ожидают классификации: *1698*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *57*, суммарный объем архивов: *644* мб Извлечено файлов: *2176*, суммарный объем: *1453* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *791* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *11*, в частности:
c:\program files\bpftp server\bpftpserver.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.BulletProof.231c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.cqmc:\windows\system32\rserver30\rserver3.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.nc:\windows\system32\r_server.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.22c:\windows\system32\admdll.dll - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20c:\windows\system32\system.exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ghsp:\poligon\saminside2630full\saminside.exe - not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.SAMInside.aac:\windows\userinit.exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ghsc:\program files\mirc\mircprogr\mirc\mirc.exe - not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.612c:\recycler\k-1-3542-4232123213-7676767-8888886\root.exe - Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ajkxd:\secret.exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ghs Ожидают классификации: *1374*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *62*, суммарный объем архивов: *599* мб Извлечено файлов: *2199*, суммарный объем: *1338* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *874* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *25*, в частности:
c:\program files\bpftp server\bpftpserver.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.BulletProof.231c:\windows\system32\winar.exe - Backdoor.Win32.VB.hdvc:\progra~1\fieryads\commlayer.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.aec:\docume~1\e6e4~1\locals~1\temp\srcmon.exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Banload.acvhc:\windows\system32\iesrv.exe - Backdoor.Win32.Agent.adnkc:\windows\system32\r_server.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.22c:\documents and settings\user\opti.exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jfcc:\windows\system32\csrcpr.exe - Trojan.Win32.Buzus.arzkc:\windows\system32\msesrv.exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.kgcc:\windows\system32\svnmgr.exe - Backdoor.Win32.Agent.adnkc:\program files\ixi tools\driver updater pro\driverupdaterpro.exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Banload.acvhc:\windows\system32\dnrmgr32.exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.kgcc:\windows\system32\mscupdate.exe - Trojan.Win32.Buzus.arhnc:\windows\system32\wincpr.exe - Trojan.Win32.Buzus.arzlc:\program files\realvnc\vnc4\winvnc4.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.4c:\windows\system32\sens.dll - Trojan.Win32.Patched.fhc:\windows\system32\mmmavyvv.dll - Backdoor.Win32.Agent.afmdc:\progra~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.amc:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243336031-4052116379-881863308-0851\vse432.exe - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.bktwc:\windows\system32\tinymgr.exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bgrfc:\windows\system32\vcmc32.exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bguuc:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1033\conmgr.exe - Trojan.Win32.Agent.bhffc:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolabc.gcac:\windows\system32\faxmgr.exe - Trojan.Win32.Agent.bpbuc:\documents and settings\user\msmp3.exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jfc Ожидают классификации: *1300*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *80*, суммарный объем архивов: *632* мб Извлечено файлов: *2263*, суммарный объем: *1448* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *1033* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *20*, в частности:
c:\windows\system32\admdll.dll - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20e:\windows\system32\rqriaqja.dll - Trojan.Win32.Agent.ccvec:\ccproxy\ccproxy.exe - not-a-virus:Server-Proxy.Win32.CCProxy.6601c:\documents and settings\максим\sxs32.exe - Trojan.Win32.Pakes.njlc:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe - Virus.Win32.Crunk.ac:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe - Virus.Win32.Crunk.ac:\windows\system\sservice.exe - Virus.Win32.Parite.bc:\windows\system32\cleanmgr.exe - Virus.Win32.Crunk.ac:\windows\system32\logon.scr - Virus.Win32.Crunk.ac:\windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe - Virus.Win32.Crunk.ac:\windows\system32\avpo.exe - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.WOW.sfc:\windows\system32\cscript.exe - Virus.Win32.Crunk.ac:\windows\system32\ieudinit.exe - Virus.Win32.Crunk.ac:\windows\network diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe - Virus.Win32.Parite.bc:\windows\system32\avpo0.dll - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.WOW.sfc:\windows\system32\cnab4rpk.exe - Virus.Win32.Crunk.ac:\program files\opera\opera.exe - Virus.Win32.Crunk.ac:\program files\bpftp server\bpftpserver.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.BulletProof.231c:\windows\system32\magnify.exe - Virus.Win32.Crunk.a Ожидают классификации: *1210*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *57*, суммарный объем архивов: *550* мб Извлечено файлов: *1535*, суммарный объем: *1184* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *296* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *9*, в частности:
c:\ccproxy\ccproxy.exe - not-a-virus:Server-Proxy.Win32.CCProxy.kc:\windows\system32\userinit.exe - Trojan.Win32.Agent2.ivzc:\windows\system32\r_server.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.22c:\program files\mircprogr\mirc\mirc.exe - not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.612c:\msdos.com - Virus.Win32.HLLW.Misery.ac:\program files\ultravnc\winvnc.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.zc:\program files\myway\mybar\1.bin\mybar.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.MyWay.xc:\windows\system32\antiwpa.dll - HackTool.Win32.Agent.pdc:\windows\system32\gdi16.dll - Trojan.Win32.Agent.ceea Ожидают классификации: *1230*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *59*, суммарный объем архивов: *752* мб Извлечено файлов: *2401*, суммарный объем: *1670* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *511* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *6*, в частности:
c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.amexd:\windows\rc5\dnetc.exe - not-a-virus:NetTool.Win32.Calc-DNet.tc:\progra~1\webalta\webalt~1.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Webalt.dc:\driver\files\zerx.exe - Backdoor.Win32.Poison.yrec:\docume~1\slevin\applic~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.ash:\driver\files\zerx.exe - Backdoor.Win32.Poison.yre Ожидают классификации: *1884*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *65*, суммарный объем архивов: *651* мб Извлечено файлов: *2332*, суммарный объем: *1469* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *615* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *27*, в частности:
c:\windows\system32\drivers\ip_fw.sys - Backdoor.Win32.Agent.aghwc:\docume~1\user_t~1\locals~1\temp\9263.exe - Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.ogkc:\system volume information\_restore{9adc03d8-85d9-4828-943a-ece22d1bd070}\rp8\a0065950.exe - Worm.Win32.Fujack.aac:\windows\temp\task\games.exe - Worm.Win32.Fujack.aac:\windows\temp\svchost.exe - Worm.Win32.Vasor.17400c:\system volume information\_restore{9adc03d8-85d9-4828-943a-ece22d1bd070}\rp8\a0070596.exe - Worm.Win32.Fujack.aac:\windows\system32\shimgvw.dll - Virus.Win32.Sality.yc:\windows\system32\r_server.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.22c:\windows\system32\12263.exe - Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.aapc:\documents and settings\all users\документы\games.exe - Worm.Win32.Fujack.aac:\system volume information\_restore{9adc03d8-85d9-4828-943a-ece22d1bd070}\rp2\a0011208.exe - Worm.Win32.Fujack.aac:\system volume information\_restore{9adc03d8-85d9-4828-943a-ece22d1bd070}\rp8\a0078604.exe - Worm.Win32.Fujack.aac:\windows\system32\drivers\regv.exe - Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.lvtc:\windows\system32\admdll.dll - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20c:\system volume information\_restore{9adc03d8-85d9-4828-943a-ece22d1bd070}\rp8\a0181520.exe - Worm.Win32.Fujack.aac:\windows\system32\drivers\ncscv32.exe - Worm.Win32.Fujack.aac:\system volume information\_restore{9adc03d8-85d9-4828-943a-ece22d1bd070}\rp8\a0064492.exe - Worm.Win32.Fujack.aac:\windows\system32\nwiz.exe - Virus.Win32.Sality.yc:\windows\system32\msxml71.dll - Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.oglc:\windows\system32\17023.exe - Trojan.Win32.Agent.ciczc:\system volume information\_restore{9adc03d8-85d9-4828-943a-ece22d1bd070}\rp8\a0062853.exe - Worm.Win32.Fujack.aac:\system volume information\_restore{9adc03d8-85d9-4828-943a-ece22d1bd070}\rp8\a0064590.exe - Worm.Win32.Fujack.aac:\system volume information\_restore{9adc03d8-85d9-4828-943a-ece22d1bd070}\rp8\a0064596.exe - Worm.Win32.Fujack.aac:\windows\system32\update665578.exe - Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.bnxc:\system volume information\_restore{9adc03d8-85d9-4828-943a-ece22d1bd070}\rp8\a0074596.exe - Worm.Win32.Fujack.aa
--- список ограничен первыми 25-ю записями --- Ожидают классификации: *1690*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *80*, суммарный объем архивов: *892* мб Извлечено файлов: *3238*, суммарный объем: *1954* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *1173* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *20*, в частности:
c:\windows\temp\rdl692.tmp.exe - Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bbcoc:\program files\common files\target marketing agency\tmagent\tmagent.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.TMAagent.pc:\recycle\p-1-3-64-8794238531-8742492-9897532\redem.exe - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzpc:\windows\system32\r_server.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.22c:\windows\system32\rserver30\r3god.dll - Backdoor.Win32.RAdmin.abd:\program files\realvnc\vnc4\winvnc4.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.4c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\k9mnotq7\pin[1].exe - Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bbcoc:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe - Trojan.Win32.Autoit.xpc:\$avg8.vault$\~.exe - Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.bslc:\windows\system32\admdll.dll - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20c:\windows\system32\drivers\srwsvc.sys - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ftpc:\progra~1\thunmail\testabd.dll - Trojan.Win32.Agent.ciell:\program files\realvnc\vnc4\winvnc4.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.4l:\program files\realvnc\vnc4\wm_hooks.dll - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.4c:\windows\system32\wault.exe - Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.cjjc:\progra~1\mycent~1\infobar\mycent~1.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.MyCentria.ed:\program files\realvnc\vnc4\wm_hooks.dll - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.4c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe - Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.asypc:\$avg8.vault$\servises.exe - Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.bslc:\program files\bpftp server\bpftpserver.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.BulletProof.231 Ожидают классификации: *2045*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *69*, суммарный объем архивов: *606* мб Извлечено файлов: *2408*, суммарный объем: *1347* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *748* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *41*, в частности:
c:\system volume information\_restore{6b4bd40c-f50b-4569-8c5f-ac128ba5f18c}\rp46\a0019536.sys:1 :$data - Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kgpf:\cdeaxw.exe - Packed.Win32.Klone.bjd:\programs\netware\serv-u\servuperfcount.dll - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.Serv-U.6404d:\programs\netware\serv-u\servutray.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.Serv-U.6404c:\system volume information\_restore{6b4bd40c-f50b-4569-8c5f-ac128ba5f18c}\rp46\a0019518.sys:1 :$data - Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kgpc:\windows\system32\amvo.exe - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.rbjc:\windows\ieocx.dll - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wbpme:\windows\system32\drivers\degcs.exe - Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.mpvc:\system volume information\_restore{6b4bd40c-f50b-4569-8c5f-ac128ba5f18c}\rp43\a0019226.sys:1 :$data - Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kgpd:\autorun.inf - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cnwg:\x.com - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.rbjc:\winnt\system32\admdll.dll - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20c:\system volume information\_restore{6b4bd40c-f50b-4569-8c5f-ac128ba5f18c}\rp44\a0019486.sys:1 :$data - Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kgpc:\program files\mirc\mirc.exe - not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.612c:\windows\system32\kb78415.dll - Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.onmc:\windows\system32\servises.exe - Packed.Win32.Krap.ic:\windows\system32\java32w.dll - Trojan-Spy.Win32.KeyLogger.cdcc:\system volume information\_restore{6b4bd40c-f50b-4569-8c5f-ac128ba5f18c}\rp45\a0019497.sys:1 :$data - Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kgpc:\system volume information\_restore{6b4bd40c-f50b-4569-8c5f-ac128ba5f18c}\rp46\a0019513.sys:1 :$data - Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kgpc:\system volume information\_restore{6b4bd40c-f50b-4569-8c5f-ac128ba5f18c}\rp46\a0019597.sys:1 :$data - Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kgpc:\windows\system32\drivers\regcs.exe - Trojan.Win32.Agent.ckeqc:\system volume information\_restore{6b4bd40c-f50b-4569-8c5f-ac128ba5f18c}\rp43\a0018119.sys:1 :$data - Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kgpc:\system volume information\_restore{6b4bd40c-f50b-4569-8c5f-ac128ba5f18c}\rp46\a0019547.sys:1 :$data - Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kgpc:\system volume information\_restore{6b4bd40c-f50b-4569-8c5f-ac128ba5f18c}\rp46\a0019569.sys:1 :$data - Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kgpc:\system volume information\_restore{6b4bd40c-f50b-4569-8c5f-ac128ba5f18c}\rp46\a0019589.sys:1 :$data - Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kgp
--- список ограничен первыми 25-ю записями --- Ожидают классификации: *1619*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *58*, суммарный объем архивов: *679* мб Извлечено файлов: *2384*, суммарный объем: *1463* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *941* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *7*, в частности:
c:\program files\bpftp server\bpftpserver.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.BulletProof.231c:\windows\system32\wbem\svchost.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20f:\xxyymr.pif - not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KeyLogger.ooc:\program files\serv-u\servutray.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.Serv-U.6404d:\programs\netware\serv-u\servuperfcount.dll - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.Serv-U.6404c:\program files\serv-u\servudaemon.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.Serv-U.6404 Ожидают классификации: *1436*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *94*, суммарный объем архивов: *733* мб Извлечено файлов: *2435*, суммарный объем: *1513* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *308* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *13*, в частности:
c:\program files\bpftp server\bpftpserver.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.BulletProof.231e:\proxy\3proxy\bin\3proxy.exe - not-a-virus:Server-Proxy.Win32.3proxy.ale:\program files\serv-u\servudaemon.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.Serv-U.6404c:\program files\windows nt\system\wdfmgr.exe - Worm.Win32.Delf.ktc:\windows\system32\rserver30\rserver3.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.ne:\program files\serv-u\servutray.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.Serv-U.6404e:\.vbs - Worm.VBS.Agent.xc:\windows\system32\admdll.dll - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20c:\progra~1\mycent~1\infobar\mycent~1.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.MyCentria.hc:\program files\bulletproof ftp server v2.3\bpftpserver.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.BulletProof.231c:\documents and settings\user\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\rncsys32.exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.ered:\programs\netware\serv-u\servudaemon.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.Serv-U.6404c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gbb Ожидают классификации: *2114*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *75*, суммарный объем архивов: *734* мб Извлечено файлов: *2007*, суммарный объем: *1566* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *251* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *31*, в частности:
c:\restore\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\ise32.exe - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.nsuc:\windows\system32\winlogon.exe - Virus.Win32.Parite.bc:\windows\system32\notepad.exe - Virus.Win32.Parite.bc:\windows\system\mrsvss.exe - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cuec:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1033\conmgr.exe - Trojan-DDoS.Win32.Small.xi:\autorun.inf - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.pexi:\restore\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\ise32.exe - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.nsuc:\windows\system32\svhost.exe - Trojan-Spy.Win32.VB.bhxc:\docume~1\admin~1.adm\locals~1\temp\fscdf.tmp - Virus.Win32.Parite.bc:\windows\help\svchost.exe - Trojan.Win32.Agent.cklsc:\windows\system32\msmp3.exe - Backdoor.Win32.Agent.adnjc:\program files\realvnc\vnc4\winvnc4.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.adc:\program files\mirc\mirc.exe - not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.612c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.apmvc:\windows\system32\ieudinit.exe - Virus.Win32.Parite.bc:\program files\realvnc\vnc4\winvnc4.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.4c:\windows\system32\digiwet.dll - Backdoor.Win32.Zdoogu.bof:\autorun.inf - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.pexc:\windows\tstray.exe - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cvfg:\autorun.inf - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.pexc:\documents and settings\all users\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\reboot.exe - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.Reboot.gc:\l.exe - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.cuee:\autorun.inf - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.pexe:\restore\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\ise32.exe - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.nsug:\restore\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\ise32.exe - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.nsu
--- список ограничен первыми 25-ю записями --- Ожидают классификации: *1725*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *60*, суммарный объем архивов: *658* мб Извлечено файлов: *2099*, суммарный объем: *1551* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *154* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *16*, в частности:
c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-2766038695-7467574030-107266033-6488\mwau.exe - Type_Win32c:\documents and settings\user\рабочий стол\1\lmysvc.dll - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.xtbc:\program files\bpftp server\bpftpserver.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.BulletProof.231c:\docume~1\fedoro~1\locals~1\temp\wmsetup.dll - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Murlo.uuc:\windows\system32\fcn32.dll - Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.lgxl:\next\files\next.exe - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gasc:\windows\system32\userinit.exe - Type_Win32c:\program files\mirc\mirc.exe - not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.612c:\windows\system32\mswsock.dll - Trojan.Win32.Patched.emc:\next\files\next.exe - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.gasc:\c\settings\cl.exe - Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bizqc:\documents and settings\user\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\reboot.exe - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.Reboot.ec:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.arcqc:\windows\system32\actxprxy.dll - Trojan.Win32.Patched.gpc:\windows\temp\wmsetup.dll - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Murlo.uuc:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe - Type_Win32 Ожидают классификации: *1929*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *52*, суммарный объем архивов: *484* мб Извлечено файлов: *1587*, суммарный объем: *1058* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *176* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *15*, в частности:
c:\documents and settings\администратор\application data\adsubscribe\adsubscribe.dll - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.gusc:\docume~1\admin\locals~1\temp\2f7.tmp - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.jyuc:\windows\services.exe - Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.avc:\program files\common files\target marketing agency\tmagent\tmagent.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.TMAagent.oc:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe - Trojan.Win32.Autoit.xpf:\fbzhnj.exe - Trojan.Win32.Autoit.xpc:\windows\system32\admdll.dll - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20e:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\winupd32.exe - Trojan.Win32.Buzus.aiinc:\documents and settings\localservice\svchost.exe - P2P-Worm.Win32.Socks.fxc:\windows\system32\crypt.dll - P2P-Worm.Win32.Agent.vud:\progra~1\evilpl~1\evil_p~1.exe - Trojan-PSW.Win32.Delf.dwac:\windows\system32\drivers\services.exe - P2P-Worm.Win32.Socks.fxc:\documents and settings\admin\svchost.exe - P2P-Worm.Win32.Socks.fxe:\recycler32\dmgr.exe - HEUR:Worm.Win32.Genericc:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\userinit.exe - P2P-Worm.Win32.Socks.fx Ожидают классификации: *1396*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *63*, суммарный объем архивов: *738* мб Извлечено файлов: *2245*, суммарный объем: *1683* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *663* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *8*, в частности:
\ddd555~aimbot_v.2.1.exe - Packed.Win32.Black.ac:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe - Packed.Win32.Klone.bje:\notepad.exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.hope:\zzyxgp.exe - Trojan.Win32.Midgare.uikc:\program files\realvnc\vnc4\winvnc4.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.adc:\windows\system32\admdll.dll - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys - Virus.Win32.Protector.bc:\windows\system32\r_server.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.22 Ожидают классификации: *1574*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *66*, суммарный объем архивов: *655* мб Извлечено файлов: *2030*, суммарный объем: *1362* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *592* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *8*, в частности:
c:\program files\bpftp server\bpftpserver.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.BulletProof.231c:\windows\system32\r_server.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.22c:\windows\msddrv42.exe - HEUR:Worm.Win32.Genericc:\documents and settings\user\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\rncsys32.exe - Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.bcc:\windows\services.exe - Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Agent.dec:\program files\ultravnc\winvnc.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.acc:\windows\system32\italc.ifo - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.alswc:\windows\system32\rserver30\rserver3.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.n Ожидают классификации: *1430*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *61*, суммарный объем архивов: *599* мб Извлечено файлов: *1571*, суммарный объем: *1215* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *505* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *14*, в частности:
c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe - Packed.Win32.Klone.bjc:\program files\bpftp server\bpftpserver.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.BulletProof.231h:\autorun.inf - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.coif:\lkskyi.exe - Packed.Win32.Klone.bjc:\windows\system32\xwr87791.dll - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Banload.agfcc:\windows\system32\r_server.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.22c:\windows1\system32\videoru.dll - Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Kerlofost.nh:\d6fagcs8.cmd - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.coid:\install\internet\ccproxy\ccproxy.exe - not-a-virus:Server-Proxy.Win32.CCProxy.fc:\windows1\system32\srchbho.dll - Trojan.Win32.WebSearch.pc:\program files\adobe\adrouter.dll - Trojan.Win32.BHO.xtle:\recycled.exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahghc:\windows\system32\admdll.dll - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20 Ожидают классификации: *1052*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *91*, суммарный объем архивов: *1205* мб Извлечено файлов: *3402*, суммарный объем: *2637* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *973* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *57*, в частности:
c:\windows\system32\admdll.dll - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20c:\autorun.inf - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cxkd:\xpbkh.com - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cxkc:\program files\bpftp server\bpftpserver.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.BulletProof.231e:\xpbkh.com - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cxkc:\xpbkh.com - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cxkc:\windows\system32\amvo.exe - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cxkc:\windows\media\sound.exe - Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.hud:\autorun.inf - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cxke:\autorun.inf - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cxkc:\windows\system32\amvo0.dll - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.cxkc:\winxphe\system32\drivers\txp1atform.exe - Backdoor.Win32.Delf.nvde:\mfc7mkor.dll - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.xtbc:\windows\system32\scvhost.exe - Trojan.Win32.Refroso.cevc:\restore\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\ise32.exe - Worm.Win32.AutoRun.nsuc:\program files\mirc\mirc.exe - not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.612e:\recycled.exe - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Flystud.koc:\docume~1\admin\locals~1\temp\7zs7.tmp\vnchooks.  dll - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC-based.cc:\documents and settings\вика\hp32_nword.exe - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ayzpc:\windows\system32\hp32_nword.exe - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ayzph:\windows.1\system32\drivers\pcidump.sys - Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctkhc:\windows\sysdiag64.exe - Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.lqtc:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys - Backdoor.Win32.UltimateDefender.igvc:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe - Packed.Win32.Klone.bjc:\windows\system32\tapi.nfo - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.alzn
--- список ограничен первыми 25-ю записями --- Ожидают классификации: *2372*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *91*, суммарный объем архивов: *904* мб Извлечено файлов: *2631*, суммарный объем: *2034* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *1107* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *86*, в частности:
c:\windows\system32\r_server.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.22e:\proxy\3proxy\bin\3proxy.exe - not-a-virus:Server-Proxy.Win32.3proxy.alc:\program files\internet explorer\rasadhlp.dll - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cgwtc:\windows\services.exe - Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PornoBro.ayc:\windows\system32\services.exe - Virus.Win32.Virut.cec:\windows\system32\spoolsv.exe - Virus.Win32.Virut.cec:\windows\services.exe - Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.ajhc:\program files\bpftp server\bpftpserver.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.BulletProof.231c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe - Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.aaenc:\documents and settings\sm_as3\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\ikowin32.exe - Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.fzc:\windows\system32\msiexec.exe - Virus.Win32.Sality.aac:\program files\nero\nero 7\nero startsmart\nerostartsmart.exe - Virus.Win32.Sality.aac:\windows\system32\28463\ivhe.006 - not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.Ardamax.hic:\program files\anyplace control\apc_host.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.AnyplaceControl.cc:\windows\system32\ati2evxx.exe - Virus.Win32.Virut.cec:\windows\explorer.exe - Virus.Win32.Virut.cec:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe - Virus.Win32.Virut.cec:\windows\system32\wscript.exe - Virus.Win32.Virut.cec:\windows\system32\bubbles.scr - Virus.Win32.Sality.aac:\windows\system32\msword98.exe - Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.kdc:\program files\windows media player\wmplayer.exe - Virus.Win32.Sality.aac:\windows\system32\rundll32.exe - Virus.Win32.Sality.aac:\windows\system32\ntbackup.exe - Virus.Win32.Virut.cec:\program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe - Virus.Win32.Virut.cec:\windows\system32\ie4uinit.exe - Virus.Win32.Virut.ce
--- список ограничен первыми 25-ю записями --- Ожидают классификации: *1438*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *131*, суммарный объем архивов: *1446* мб Извлечено файлов: *4969*, суммарный объем: *3154* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *1893* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *92*, в частности:
c:\windows\system32\admdll.dll - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20c:\program files\bpftp server\bpftpserver.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.BulletProof.231c:\docume~1\1\locals~1\temp\1c.tmp.exe - Trojan.Win32.Agent2.cgrnc:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys - Virus.Win32.Protector.cc:\docume~1\1\locals~1\temp\169263281738don.dll - Trojan-Spy.Win32.Gologger.20.mc:\program files\video dvd maker\dvd.exe - Virus.Win32.Induc.af:\autorun.inf - Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ihc:\docume~1\admin\applic~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.ayc:\documents and settings\admin\local settings\application data\inetinfo.exe - Email-Worm.Win32.Brontok.cdh:\windows\usbv.exe - P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.ddmc:\windows.0\system32\rserver30\rserver3.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.nc:\documents and settings\анатолий\msword98.exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.egjc:\documents and settings\анатолий\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\ikowin32.exe - Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.hoc:\documents and settings\администратор\application data\adsubscribe\adsubscribe.dll - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.gusc:\documents and settings\реклама\ms18_word.exe - Backdoor.Win32.HareBot.ihc:\documents and settings\реклама\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\ikowin32.exe - Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.bvc:\docume~1\1\locals~1\temp\531820kou.dll - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.WOW.sgzc:\windows\system32\userinit.exe - Trojan.Win32.Refroso.bevg:\cold\hott\sysdiag64.exe - Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.lqtc:\windows\system32\winupdated\updated.exe - Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.dpuc:\windows\msd32.exe - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Genericc:\weiai.exe - Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.dzdac:\windows\system32\weiai.exe - Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.dzdac:\progra~1\mycent~1\infobar\mycent~1.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.MyCentria.ac:\documents and settings\admin\application data\adsubscribe\adsubscribe.dll - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.hfc
--- список ограничен первыми 25-ю записями --- Ожидают классификации: *2984*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *138*, суммарный объем архивов: *1730* мб Извлечено файлов: *4515*, суммарный объем: *3804* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *1283* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *257*, в частности:
c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys - Virus.Win32.Protector.cc:\program files\common files\target marketing agency\tmagent\tmagent.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.TMAagent.tc:\windows\system32\r_server.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.22c:\windows\system32\_scui.cpl - Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.qysc:\windows\system32\mset.exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.eklc:\windows\system32\logon.exe - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.WormDrop.fc:\documents and settings\admin\mset.exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.eklc:\uxkl0apt.bat - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ajlxd:\uxkl0apt.bat - Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ajlx\doctorweb-quarantine\a0102538.fon - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bsvr\doctorweb-quarantine\a0102539.fon - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.buqc\doctorweb-quarantine\a0102565.dll - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bouk\doctorweb-quarantine\a0102579.dll - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.buet\doctorweb-quarantine\a0103348.fon - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bubi\doctorweb-quarantine\a0103357.dll - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bvpq\doctorweb-quarantine\a0103366.dll - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bsos\doctorweb-quarantine\a0103368.dll - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bknw\doctorweb-quarantine\a0105469.fon - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bsvr\doctorweb-quarantine\a0105574.fon - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bvuo\doctorweb-quarantine\btmband89jc9pspq5ekn0.dll - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.butb\doctorweb-quarantine\btmband89jc9pspq5ekn1.dll - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.butb\doctorweb-quarantine\dhdhws7ff1.dll - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bsos\doctorweb-quarantine\e863f72a04b6.dll - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bumu\doctorweb-quarantine\emhnpubaaf7xjuxbbdxs0.dll - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bumu\doctorweb-quarantine\scevfjrcmab7.dll - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.btdu
--- список ограничен первыми 25-ю записями --- Ожидают классификации: *2975*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *127*, суммарный объем архивов: *1724* мб Извлечено файлов: *4658*, суммарный объем: *3694* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *1162* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *39*, в частности:
c:\windows\system32\admdll.dll - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20c:\program files\rhinosoft.com\serv-u\servudaemon.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.Serv-U.6404c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-5311846712-4121495154-682003330-5111\system.exe - Backdoor.IRC.Flood.bkc:\documents and settings\1\application data\adsubscribe\adsubscribe.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.AdSubscribe.hc:\windows\mslsrv.exe - Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.oqpe:\work\agent\agent\agent.exe - HackTool.Win32.HackPass.bd:\documents and settings\sergei\application data\adsubscribe\adsubscribe.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.AdSubscribe.hc:\docume~1\monica\config~1\temp\herss.exe - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bzwvc:\kalba\maafena\laxoury.exe - Trojan.Win32.VB.uzoc:\windows\system32\rserver30\rserver3.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.ni:\recycler\s-51-9-25-3434476501-1644491937-601003330-1213\jcqs.exe - Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.myjc:\windows\system32\7bde5f\22e037.exe - Worm.Win32.FlyStudio.clc:\windows\system32\e8main1.dll - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bzxxc:\program files\internet explorer\rasadhlp.dll - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.coipc:\i0yva6.exe - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.bzwvc:\program files\ultravnc\vncviewer.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.1102c:\windows\system32\servises.exe - Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.cbyh:\documents and settings\мы\application data\bpfeed.dll - Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.gtac:\windows\system32\drivers\jcqs.exe - Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.myjc:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1033\conmgr.exe - Trojan.Win32.Agent.cbgtc:\program files\radmin\radmin.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.21e:\storage\backup.exe - P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jbnc:\windows\system32\tapi.nfo - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.amecc:\recycler\s-1-5-21-3160586161-9544937722-886427175-8836\sysdate.exe - P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.ipnf:\программы\сеть и интернет\serv-u\servudaemon.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.Serv-U.6404
--- список ограничен первыми 25-ю записями --- Ожидают классификации: *3457*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *93*, суммарный объем архивов: *1333* мб Извлечено файлов: *3314*, суммарный объем: *2939* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *826* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *32*, в частности:
c:\windows\system32\admdll.dll - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20c:\program files\bpftp server\bpftpserver.exe - not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.BulletProof.231c:\bin\recycle\bin.exe - Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.atsnc:\windows\system32\msmgr.exe - Backdoor.Win32.Knokk.ic:\kalba\maafena\laxoury.exe - Trojan.Win32.VB.uzoc:\windows\system32\acpi24.ocx - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cpncc:\windows\system32\r_server.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.22c:\windows\w7services.exe - Trojan.Win32.Agent.cwbic:\program files\kgb\mpk.exe - not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KGBSpy.doc:\documents and settings\admin\puver.exe - Worm.Win32.VBNA.fmbc:\program files\common files\target marketing agency\tmagent\tmagent.dll - not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.TMAagent.tc:\documents and settings\костя\downloads\хакинг\учебники\api_winnt  .rar - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Invaderc:\users\костя\downloads\хакинг\программы\взлом паролей. брутфорс\wwwhack_v1.946.103.2_by_zpage_(www.lomalk  a.ru).zip - HackTool.Win32.WwwHack.ac:\c\settings\cl.exe - Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bxzec:\users\костя\downloads\хакинг\учебники\api_winnt  .rar - HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Invaderc:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9179631820-3449341947-001666008-8494\mwau.exe - P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.johc:\windows\system32\mssms.exe - Trojan.Win32.Agent.cupkc:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe - Rootkit.Win32.Small.utd:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1417001333-1214440339-1177238915-1003\dd1.zip - Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bxzec:\program files\kgb\mpk.dll - not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KGBSpy.cgc:\documents and settings\1\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\ikowin32.exe - Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.tic:\docume~1\admin\locals~1\temp\b.exe - Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.tfdc:\windows\mslsrv32.exe - Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ouyc:\windows\system32\acpi24.dll - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cpncc:\windows\system32\cdmode.dll - Trojan.Win32.Smardf.kfm
--- список ограничен первыми 25-ю записями --- Ожидают классификации: *2456*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *160*, суммарный объем архивов: *2353* мб Извлечено файлов: *5899*, суммарный объем: *5496* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *1600* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *71*, в частности:
c:\program files\daemon tools searchbar\search.dll - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.WhenU.cc:\program files\daemon tools searchbar\search.exe - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.WhenU.cc:\windows\system32\admdll.dll - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\shortcuts\icwsetup.exe - Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.rdyd:\program files\mirc\mirc.exe - not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.621c:\program files\sxe injected\ddsxei.sys - Trojan-PSW.Win32.Gamec.loc:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll - Trojan.Win32.Patched.fre:\recycled.exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahghf:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe - Rootkit.Win32.Small.utc:\windows\system32\logon.exe - Worm.Win32.Bezopi.flc:\bin\recycle\bin.exe - Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.atsnc:\f\uck\fk.exe - Trojan.Win32.Buzus.bkysc:\documents and settings\fmunoz\escritorio\ipscan.exe - not-a-virus:NetTool.Win32.Portscan.cc:\program files\thunmail\testabd.exe - Trojan-GameThief.Win32.WOW.sshc:\windows\system32\hp32_nword.exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.eeac:\documents and settings\virtual-admin\application data\msmedia.dll - Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.ajpc:\windows\system32\drivers\kbiwkmorfqrmkh.sys - Packed.Win32.TDSS.zc:\windows\system32\kfpdre.dll - Backdoor.Win32.PcClient.bspte:\recycled.exe - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.gbyc:\program files\internet explorer\rasadhlp.dll - Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.coipc:\windows\ctfmon.exe - Trojan-Ransom.Win32.VB.aqc:\program files\realvnc\vnc4\vncviewer.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.4d:\windows\system32\admdll.dll - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RAdmin.20c:\windows\system\ntproxy.dll - not-a-virus:NetTool.Win32.ZXProxy.fkc:\recycler\s-1-5-21-9284525706-8862203108-654221542-2596\sysdate.exe - P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jpn
--- список ограничен первыми 25-ю записями --- Ожидают классификации: *4228*

----------

